# DA:Origins Ultimate Edition Probleme, ewig Crash!



## Midgard (3. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ab und zu stürzt DA ab und ich bekomme folgende Problemmeldung, was kann das sein?


Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:    DAOrigins.exe
  Anwendungsversion:    1.4.12393.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:    4c093423
  Fehlermodulname:    DAOrigins.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:    1.4.12393.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:    4c093423
  Ausnahmecode:    c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:    000c5657
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 2:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Zusatzinformation 3:    0a9e
  Zusatzinformation 4:    0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Ich habe alles auf dem neusten Stand, was Treiber ect angeht.
Betriebssystem ist Win7 64Bit

Gruss


----------

